# Twisted Girl Throws Puppies in a River



## Zombie (Aug 31, 2010)

So it looks like some weird girl decided to throw new born puppies into a river AND RECORD IT. Click here to watch. WARNING, SCENES OF ANIMAL CRUELTY. This is just disgusting, who on Earth would throw new born puppies into a river? It's just wrong. I really can't think of much else to say so discuss this among yourselves.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

Literally JUST saw someone post this on Facebook.

Seriously, though, what a *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Liv (Aug 31, 2010)

She must be the lady who throw the cat in the garbage can's daughter.

But this is horrible.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 31, 2010)

...From what you just posted, i don't even want to look 

I think i'm gonna go buy a gun now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ...From what you just posted, i don't even want to look
> 
> I think i'm gonna go buy a gun now.


Wanna borrow one of mine?


----------



## Zombie (Aug 31, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> She must be the lady who throw the cat in the garbage can's daughter.
> 
> But this is horrible.


I can honestly imagine this being her cry for attention after seeing how much attention the video of the woman who binned the cat.


----------



## Liv (Aug 31, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just started getting teary eyed in the middle of the video, I'm gonna go walk my dog.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 31, 2010)

Stopped about half way through. Makes me a bit sick.


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2010)

God that is so awful! What is it with people and animal cruelty these days? God, that pisses me off so much.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 31, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.

But honestly, who in their right mind?


----------



## Zombie (Aug 31, 2010)

It's the noises of the dogs and her saying "Woohoo" at one point that really gets me, that's just disgusting.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> It's the noises of the dogs and her saying "Woohoo" at one point that really gets me, that's just disgusting.


I know. 
When I was picking up my dog from a rescue family when I was 10, there was this seven year old kid that picked up my dog and threw her against the door. I slapped the kid, picked my dog up, and walked out of the room. I don't tolerate animal cruelty just like I don't tolerate child abuse.

And who was the *censored.5.0* video taping it?


----------



## Princess (Aug 31, 2010)

I saw this yesterday, I couldn't watch the whole video.
It's seriously disgusting how *censored.3.0*ed up the human race can be.


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh ****, What the hell?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 31, 2010)

Someone please tell me this girl was atleast punished?


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2010)

Katja Puschnik


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

After the first whimper <big>*X*</big>


----------



## Princess (Aug 31, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Someone please tell me this girl was atleast punished?


She's wanted for Animal Cruelty, It was all over tumblr that if you know her contact the police. I don't think they found her yet.


----------



## Zombie (Aug 31, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If her location is found she's going to be murdered! I'd say I feel bad for her, but I don't.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 31, 2010)

I read about this earlier, not cool man.

Yeah, okay... jsut went to watch it... first welp from a dog... *censored.3.0* that. Closed the page.


----------



## Zombie (Aug 31, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I read about this earlier, not cool man.
> 
> Yeah, okay... jsut went to watch it... first welp from a dog... *censored.3.0* that. Closed the page.


Be glad you did, I don't think I'll ever forget what I watched.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 31, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I read about this earlier, not cool man.
> 
> Yeah, okay... jsut went to watch it... first welp from a dog... *censored.3.0* that. Closed the page.


I closed it immediately after i opened it...

This is *censored.3.0*ing disgusting..


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

She doesnt deserve this fame...even if its bad fame.if she wanted fame on the internet she should of done something else not throw puppies


----------



## Nic (Aug 31, 2010)

This is very very disgusting.  What is sad is that the pups are crying out for help and while she is throwing the puppies she is saying "Woohoo".  Who in the *censored.3.0* is this sick to throw these puppies into a river?  If she hates animals that much that is just sick.  She would be better off giving them to a trustful owner or to a shelter where they can take care of the innocent pups.  I would never throw my animals in a river and laugh about how much balls I have.

Either she is messed up in the head or she is just one of those kids who are crying out for attention.

Let me add on.  Who in the *censored.3.0* is that stupid to record a video and not know that it is going to get leaked and you are going to end out in jail?  Them two are the dumb *censored.3.0*s.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

here is her info:
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Twisted_girl_throws_puppies_into_river


----------



## dsmaster64 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would have no problem tying her legs to cinder blocks and pushing her off a bridge. Honestly.


----------



## Princess (Aug 31, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
If you can't read it
http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/732484/Info+on+the+Puppy+Thrower/


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 31, 2010)

Saw this all over tumblr. ;___;
They found her facebook & myspace, LOL.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 31, 2010)

This world's screwed up.


----------



## Liv (Aug 31, 2010)

I know someone who works with PETA and apparently they are going ape *censored.2.0* over this whole thing.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 31, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> I know someone who works with PETA and apparently they are going ape *censored.2.0* over this whole thing.


Well good frankly. You know, it is sick.
And with how people have managed to get hold of their details... shouldn't be long.


----------



## Micah (Aug 31, 2010)

That...is...sick


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 31, 2010)

The dog-off-bridge was....worse for me. It still lived, and it hit rock bottom.  


This wasn't good though. This was just wrong.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 31, 2010)

Jesus christ, so many animal abusing videos this lately :/


----------



## Liv (Aug 31, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone think they might be under the influence?


@Andy- Yeah, they know it's sick. And apparently, the donations to the organization has doubled this week due to all the animal abuse.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 31, 2010)

How the *censored.3.0* she sleeps at night is beyond me.

I feel like throwing that son of a *censored.4.0* mother*censored.3.0*er into a river.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 31, 2010)

I've watched these two videos several times now. I'm just shocked and curious, but I can't even begin to understand it. Maybe...

1. She considers them "things", not living creatures.

2. She's drunk and contains #1.

As for the man with the dog, those two guys don't seem drunk, and there are people on the highway driving by. So maybe it's one of those countries no one seems to like. Where nobody cares about stuff we're so sensitive about.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 31, 2010)

4chan are all over this girl... they know where she lives, her facebook account (which is now deleted) and a possible camera man.

Her life is going to go to *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 31, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> 4chan are all over this girl... they know where she lives, her facebook account (which is now deleted) and a possible camera man.
> 
> Her life is going to go to *censored.2.0*.


The little *censored.4.0* deserves it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

quote from 4chan.org:

"If I ever see this ugly *censored.4.0* irl, I'm going to *censored.3.0*ing punch the whore in the face. I will then tie large cement blocks to her feet, and throw her off the *censored.3.0*ing Sydney Harbour Bridge. I will record this with my *censored.3.0*ing pwnage video camera and post the *censored.3.0*ing video onto YouTube for her friends and family to see. You better *censored.3.0*ing watch your back you fat slag, your going to *censored.3.0*ing get murdered soon."


----------



## D1llon (Aug 31, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> 4chan are all over this girl... they know where she lives, her facebook account (which is now deleted) and a possible camera man.
> 
> Her life is going to go to *censored.2.0*.


good, but she deserves worse


----------



## kalinn (Aug 31, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ...From what you just posted, i don't even want to look


This.. 

):


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 31, 2010)

.. THIS IS HORRIBLE.

I swear to *censored.3.0*ing God, I am going to kill her.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> .. THIS IS HORRIBLE.
> 
> I swear to *censored.3.0*ing God, I am going to kill her.


surrrrrrrre...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

by the way, she is from croatia, which is like in eastern europe or somewhere around there.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 31, 2010)

Simmer said:
			
		

> by the way, she is from croatia, which is like in eastern europe or somewhere around there.


Crap. D:<


----------



## D1llon (Aug 31, 2010)

#(*@&@
apparently her number is"+49 8095 1782" how am I supposed to call that? D:


----------



## Micah (Aug 31, 2010)

Even for what she did, threatening murder is pretty harsh and just as wrong. :/


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 31, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Even for what she did, threatening murder is pretty harsh and just as wrong. :/


Yeah. How can anyone say the death of puppies is any worse than the premeditated murder of an actual person. As wrong as they may be. No one here actually were premeditating murder, though, of course. I hope.

*Gonna fly to Croatia and catch her*

Yeah right.


----------



## D1llon (Aug 31, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were probably just saying all of that out of disgust. who couldn't, I'm pretty sure that was the worst thing I've seen on the internet.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 31, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 31, 2010)

Your Butt Is Mine
Gonna Tell You Right
Just Show Your Face
In Broad Daylight
I'm Telling You
On How I Feel
Gonna Hurt Your Mind
Shoot To Kill
Come On, Come On,
Lay Me 


The Word Is Out
You're Doin' Wrong
Gonna Lock You Up
Before Too Long,
Your Lyin' Eyes
Gonna EAT You TONIGHT
So Listen Up
Don't Make A Fight,
Your Talk Is Cheap
You're Not A Man
You're Throwin' Stones
To Hide Your Hands

Listening to this song as I read the topic.

That's fitting. (ish)


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Rocketman (Aug 31, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

>


That's great. Great, really meaning great.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed.

which advice dog spinoff is this called?  rage wolf or something, i'll guess?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insanity Wolf. For all your insane needs.


I once stepped on my cats tail, by accident it's scream was enough to make my skin flip insideout, now killing cats or dogs...uh...no.\
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">My cats fine. < ___ <</div>


----------



## Liv (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Win


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kthx


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 me? For what haha xD


----------



## muffun (Aug 31, 2010)

vomiting brb.

That's really sick. Can I get the poisonous samurai swords?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know some people in Croatia.. <.< Some people with guns.


----------



## muffun (Sep 1, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's really just the sight of someone killing something poor and defenseless. If it was, say an adult person thrown into said river he/she would atleast stand somewhat of a chance, whereas a newborn puppy would drown. Now on the topic of threatening murder/etc., would I actually do it? Nah. Just fueling the fire to find out her identity I s'pose. Would love to see her punished, but pain/murder? Honestly I'd rather not have that happen but it will probs happen.

tl;dr Puppies are cute, adults humans are not.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2010)

4chan went all out on her. :s


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay so ..

1. We get all animal abusers in a whole room together
2. Pour acid and whatever else might kill them


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

What a *censored.7.2*, I'd chain her legs and arms and throw her in, see what she thinks of that, the little *censored.7.2*.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2010)

Sylar said:
			
		

> 4chan went all out on her. :s


Typical considering anon. 

Seriously though, it's pretty sickening :X .


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to say the same thing, but that's what they are now known for really.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 1, 2010)

I only managed to watch up to the first puppy, then I started crying and I hugged my Dog, Max. My mum came in and asked me why I was crying I showed her the video, she's been quiet all morning, my dad is really mad. (He Loves Dogs.)

I wish I hadn't watched that video, but I hadn't read all the posts before so...


----------



## Josh (Sep 1, 2010)

That's weird, I had a dream that I was throwing the dogs into the river :S


----------



## Conor (Sep 1, 2010)

How could anyone do that. :X


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd just like to point out that anonymous isn't simple like that, and 4chan goes way back.

used to be 4chin was hardcore stuff, and people like this were revered/enshrined, IIRC.  then came the moralfags, among other "cancer" that is now killing it.

i'm not one to talk, but just saying.

though i think you were kind of saying that, andy.  maybe?


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 1, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Even for what she did, threatening murder is pretty harsh and just as wrong. :/


She killed like 6 puppies, she deserves death if you ask me, or at the very least life in prison with no chance of bail.


----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 puppies isn't really to die over.

Puppies are just cute, you(or others) eat animals everyday, they're just not really cute animals.

But I guess there is at least a reason for those, and not some cry for attention.

Speaking of crying for attention, this girl has successfully pissed off most of the world.


----------



## Liv (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Win for the Insanity Wolf.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 1, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facepalm. Srsly, I know it's puppies and all, but she doesn't deserve to die for it.

It's sickens me even more that people freak out this much over puppies, when people of the human race die every day due to cold heart murder, which in many cases is a lot worse than this.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hippies, you know, but this? Just for attention? Not cool maaaaaaan.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that a bit strong...sickens? It's not like we're rejoicing over murder, its just that when someone kills 6 puppies in one go, records it and laughs and enjoys it, it's a bit of a shock.


----------



## muffun (Sep 1, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> I think it's really just the sight of someone killing something poor and defenseless. If it was, say an adult person thrown into said river he/she would atleast stand somewhat of a chance, whereas a newborn puppy would drown. Now on the topic of threatening murder/etc., would I actually do it? Nah. Just fueling the fire to find out her identity I s'pose. Would love to see her punished, but pain/murder? Honestly I'd rather not have that happen but it will probs happen.
> 
> tl;dr Puppies are cute, adults humans are not.


qft.

lol'd at all the "oh my god we found her!!!" posts on the Facebook page.


----------



## Princess (Sep 1, 2010)

I think most of us agree that it is sickening, to see anything's life taken away like that. But for punishment, everyone is going to have different view points. Like Numner said you can argue that many other animals get treated worse and people don't make a big deal about it. 
I can see why this video hits close to home I mean you're most likely to have a pet dog then a pet chicken, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty horrible.

What's even worse to me is the fact she videotaped it and posted it online like she's proud.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dogs = cats now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> I think most of us agree that it is sickening, to see anything's life taken away like that. But for punishment, everyone is going to have different view points.


if you only have to read one post in this thread, that's a good summary.


----------



## Smugleaf (Sep 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I no longer respect you.


----------



## Princess (Sep 1, 2010)

Smugleaf go look up the Robert Pickton trial and see which sickens you more.
If we can't even stop our own kind killing humans, why get so disgusted over this?
It's important to note that cruelty just doesn't happen to puppies, it happens to a lot of animals. Humans included.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw the first second of the video and exited. That horrible. I think she deserves to at LEAST go to jail. She is an idiot. I'd murder her.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 1, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I saw the first second of the video and exited. That horrible. I think she deserves to at LEAST go to jail. She is an idiot. I'd murder her.


If you did then you'd be no better or even worse than her.

Anyways, I think all the negative attention she has gotten and will continue to receive will be punishment enough really. That and backlash from animal-humane societies.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Smugleaf go look up the Robert Pickton trial and see which sickens you more.
> If we can't even stop our own kind killing humans, why get so disgusted over this?
> It's important to note that cruelty just doesn't happen to puppies, it happens to a lot of animals. Humans included.


one note, @ imo.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>where was my train of thought.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">puppies are dogs, and on top of that, baby dogs.

i would get just as disgusted if someone threw five babies in a river/etc.</div>

post a video of it (babies/humans/other animals being killed/treated poorly/tortured) and it'll get the same response.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Smugleaf go look up the Robert Pickton trial and see which sickens you more.
> If we can't even stop our own kind killing humans, why get so disgusted over this?
> It's important to note that cruelty just doesn't happen to puppies, it happens to a lot of animals. Humans included.


I would be more concerned had it been something like a bucket of babies. If she was throwing babies into a river, that'd be worse. Then, people would have more of a reason to hate her. 

I hate it that people go around crying about animal abuse, when, right next door, some kid is being beaten or raped by his parents. We seem to care more about animals nowadays than we do our own race. THAT is what sickens me.


----------



## OJ. (Sep 1, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Stopped about half way through. Makes me a bit sick.


Same here.

Poor puppies, what a *censored.3.0*ing idiot.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you.

I don't always eat animals. I mean, I rarely eat meat, etc. I sometimes eat animals, but I mean sometimes I don't really know that it's from animals. Just thinking about what they did to get it, makes _me _feel like I'm eating human flesh.

I always wonder what would've happened if those (other) puppies wouldn't have died. Some kids are in love with animals, they could've actually have had a life with a family. 

I have to mute my computer so I don't hear the puppies cry.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solution: call police/proper authorities, or go and stop them yourself.

if your neighbor is getting raped and you knew.. just ask yourself what would antoine would do, bro.


----------



## Smugleaf (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my thoughts exactly.

@pally: it's more just that they made a video of it...


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gb2/countries that eat dogs/other domesticated animals.

stop being an anti-hippie, hippie.

she took 6 lives, be it dog, cat, human, cow, chicken.  she took them for no good reason, or at very least no given/apparent reason.  if she was eating them because she was starving would be different than just throwing their lives away.

she was enjoying herself, and wanted to gloat about it by posting the video.

and then i lose my train of thought.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 1, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Smugleaf go look up the Robert Pickton trial and see which sickens you more.
> If we can't even stop our own kind killing humans, why get so disgusted over this?
> It's important to note that cruelty just doesn't happen to puppies, it happens to a lot of animals. Humans included.


I live pretty close to that guys farm!!!!


----------



## williamd (Sep 1, 2010)

WHO THE HECK WOULD DO THAT SHE DIDNT EVEN CARE ABOUT WUT SHE WAS DOING!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

i learned in church that humans are supposed to be superior to animals. thats why we eat them


----------



## Ricano (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow that is disgusting. Animal abuse is a crime so she and he should get at least a fine or possible incarceration. People are saying "oh but lol people kill animals all the time!" Yet, we do that to survive. Do we need to? No. But hunting animals for food has been going on for a long time. The thing is, that girl did it for the hell of it. So yes, she should pay the consequences.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 1, 2010)

The puppies looked dead.


And yeah I just watch the video, I didnt watch it before because I dont like those videos. 


Atm: T^T going to go hug my cat brb.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

by the way, they have a group on facebook about this. it already has like 20,000 followers.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-the-Girl-Who-Threw-Puppies-in-River/104011092991622?ref=search

It's called find the girl who threw puppies in the river


----------



## tangy1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> The puppies looked dead.
> 
> 
> And yeah I just watch the video, I didnt watch it before because I dont like those videos.
> ...


You could hear the puppies squeak and stuff.

But that was very sad.
I wonder who was doing that.  :'(


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

i bet if there was a video of someone shooting a human on the internet no one would care. now days you get more jail time for killing an animal than you would for killing a human


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 1, 2010)

tangy1 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well my speakers arn't on so that solves that problem.

K so hearing my cat meow at me at the moment because hes hungry just sounds sad. ;_;


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 1, 2010)

for some reason, i laughed

i feel like such a bad person. :<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2010)

Simmer said:
			
		

> i bet if there was a video of someone shooting a human on the internet no one would care. now days you get more jail time for killing an animal than you would for killing a human


I agree.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 1, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> for some reason, i laughed
> 
> i feel like such a bad person. :<


Ass. lol



jk <3


----------



## Zombie (Sep 1, 2010)

Simmer said:
			
		

> i bet if there was a video of someone shooting a human on the internet no one would care. now days you get more jail time for killing an animal than you would for killing a human


I partially agree but only because seeing people kill humans has become not as shocking because it's in so many movies and on the TV, we're just used to it.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 1, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Simmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shouldn't become a pass


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Simmer said:
			
		

> i bet if there was a video of someone shooting a human on the internet no one would care. now days you get more jail time for killing an animal than you would for killing a human


go make an internet petition, if you care about humans so much.
if the same thing happened with babies/people being thrown into a river for fun/no reason, really, any reason, people would still be outraged.
and then you would be saying that no one would care if a puppy/kitten was treated the same way.

go be mature and different somewhere else.

farren, go be final boss of the internet on a chan.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Simmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when people are murdered, they _might_ be mentioned in the news, unless it's a major terror attack or something. animal cruelty gets a LOT more publicity than human murder


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Simmer said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, bro.

go somewhere where people care/can do something to stop it.


----------



## Rocketman (Sep 1, 2010)

Why is this still being dragged on? I thought this was over yesterday. Everyone posted about the horrible tragedy of the puppies. I haven't read anything from page 6, since I last left off. I don't think I want to either.


----------



## muffun (Sep 1, 2010)

SHE IS THE  NEW QUEEN OF /B/. She did all of it for the lulz. 


But it was only lulzy for her, and (possibly) the camera (wo)man.




...and Peter.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> SHE IS THE  NEW QUEEN OF /B/. She did all of it for the lulz.
> 
> 
> But it was only lulzy for her, and (possibly) the camera (wo)man.
> ...


no.

she's not boxxy.

peter just wants to be hxc.


----------



## OJ. (Sep 1, 2010)

Simmer said:
			
		

> i learned in church that humans are supposed to be superior to animals. thats why we eat them


That is not, in any way, true.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

OH...MY...GOD!!! WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS???


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Simmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k i got 9001 HP and infinte max potions


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i herd u liek 9001 sticky bombs at your feet OGAWD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and boxxy is my minion


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY *censored.2.0* I AM IMMOBILIZED

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>D


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well maybe she was ignorant of the wrong doing.

Maybe it was like playing baseball.

Or maybe they didn't have the money to keep all the puppies; she had to of got them from somewhere, maybe they already have a dog. Maybe she was saving them from worse torture.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, and I feel for some reason this isn't real.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at that age, i think she would be acting of her own free will.
but as I've said in another post, there was no reason given.

what would be like playing baseball?  how does baseball compare to this? (curious)

if this is so, why did she film it, much less upload that video onto the internet?

@ farren, I did too, but I think the first two or three were kicking/moving their legs around.  past three or four, they all looked to be already dead/lifeless/asleep

edit:  it was the second one.  it twitched/moved an awful lot.  and the last one might have been waking up.  i dunno.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rewatched it, 2nd or 3rd was the only one to actually move.
but anyways, squeals could be made using editor, and perhaps there was something wrong with them
or someone was waiting down the river to get them so she could be internet famous


----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean the whole nonchalant thing.

She seemed excited to play.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I considered that too, but one of them was very close to the riverside, and very high into the air.
I doubt that the puppies had/have any real bones developed fully, and as such would be injured when they hit the water, even if someone was waiting for them.

yes, an editor could have made the sounds.  everyone here who knows the internet knows that.  congratulations.

fifth one moves slightly, as if it's waking up.  third doesn't move too much.  the second is a wriggler, though. 

@ numner, you could put the same situation to any form of crime, say murder, or public indecency.  if a child is brought up to simply kill whomever they dislike, or to do whatever as a kind of game that's fun to play, does that make it any more right to people who weren't raised with the same beliefs?

no.  and society/the majority of people do not throw puppies into the rivers for fun/as a past time, to my knowledge.  your point is moot.

whether she knew/realized what she was doing or not has no bearing in this.  the only thing that matters is that she did it.


----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they didn't know any better.

Not saying that this girl isn't a developed adolescent aware of what she is doing. Even though maybe it's not considered a big deal to a lot of people there.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Well they didn't know any better.
> 
> Not saying that this girl isn't a developed adolescent aware of what she is doing. Even though maybe it's not considered a big deal to a lot of people there.


wonderful rebuttal.

people there.  are you a people from there?  am I?  is anyone living/raised there at this forum, and approving/finding nothing wrong with her?

what are you trying to say/what is your point?


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the point you're trying to make?


----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just trying to stand up for her from everyone *****ing out saying they're going to kill her.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they're not, they're just expressing anger/disgust.

I will admit that saying they'll kill her is dumb.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to stand up for her from everyone *****ing out saying they're going to kill her.


I'm sure she'll thank you. /sarcasm

that's your call, I guess, but i don't really see what ground you have to stand on, if you want to defend her.

like i said, your point is moot, unless you're saying that the same situation would be perfectly fine for any other crime, in which case, congratulations.


----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She seems like a teenager in a bad position crying out for attention.

And then the internet gave it to her.

Troll successful.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how does that make this act justifiable?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> She seems like a teenager in a bad position crying out for attention.
> 
> And then the internet gave it to her.
> 
> Troll successful.


she seems like a piece of *censored.2.0*.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>protip</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">not everyone on the internet is a troll.</div>

i love how you have nothing else to say/counter with, other than that she's a troll.


----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying I'm tired of only the bad people getting attention.

Look at Hollywood.

Where are all the volunteers. 

I'm not justifying the act, but I'm saying you're really giving her what she wants.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should stop paying attention to the media then, people eat bad people up.

Find the good in people in real life.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> I'm saying I'm tired of only the bad people getting attention.
> 
> Look at Hollywood.
> 
> ...


think before you post.

if you're saying that only bad people are getting attention, why are you giving them attention by defending her?  to do/acknowledge her at all is giving her attention, which is what any "troll" is really out to get.

you're saying that hollywood is focused moreso on those who are whores, sluts, i.e. "bad influences", as compared to those who are good/volunteers?

you weren't saying that we were giving her what she wants until the last post.  before, you said that you were defending her.  pick a belief, bro.

and i hardly believe that posting any amount of discussion about the topic on this forum is going to reach her somehow.  she got the attention that she wanted from the people who got her info/dox, and proceeded to report her, or whatever they did.

I really don't understand what your point is, or what you're trying to say, bro.

again, think before you post.

also, what rob said.


----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lost what I was fighting for when the argument started.

>if you couldn't tell I restated things a lot.

But excuse the lack of morality, I just don't find it a big deal.

Even /b/ is raging from what I hear.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 1, 2010)

Hurrdurr did I not post something about this earlier?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> I lost what I was fighting for when the argument started.
> 
> >if you couldn't tell I restated things a lot.
> 
> ...


so.. what's the point in arguing/posting, at that point?

such as?

my rage isn't for/about her, it's about you having a *censored.2.0*ty argument/defense for justifying her.


----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never justifying her, I was giving the implication that there might be a slight possibility that nothing bad was from it.

Although I really wasn't thinking about the woohoo.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you were never justifying her?

also, the word justifying slipped.  just imagine that word isn't there.

i've already gone over the point that she might not know any better, and considered it moot.


----------



## Numner (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's obviously troubled to do something as bad as that.

She might be depressed/crying for attention.

What she did was obviously horrible but I don't think a sane person would do something of such horrible actions (except that asshats who dropped the dog off the bridge). Something must of set her off. Or maybe I'm being sexist. Girls just don't seem like the type to throw a box of puppies into a river for the lulz.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People can be twisted, regardless of gender.

Also, not being of sound mind is not a valid excuse, people that go around killing things for fun like this girl did are obviously troubled.

That said, I don't have any interest in continuing this, so I'll leave it be from here on out.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> SHE IS THE  NEW QUEEN OF /B/. She did all of it for the lulz.
> 
> 
> But it was only lulzy for her, and (possibly) the camera (wo)man.
> ...


4chan hates her, and Boxxxy <3


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you already said that she didn't know any better/was raised this way.. you're really confusing me as to what you're trying to say/how you're trying to defend/stand up for her.

I really don't see how you're replying to me so much as just trying to come up with new things by saying the same thing as last post.  cool theory.

also, on the topic of 4chan hating her, i hate to believe that moralfags have really made any of the chan's an internet compassion machine.

used to be anonymouse would have lulz'd at that, and enshrined her.  but oh well, god damn hippies learning of 4chin.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 1, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> SHE IS THE  NEW QUEEN OF /B/. She did all of it for the lulz.
> 
> 
> But it was only lulzy for her, and (possibly) the camera (wo)man.
> ...


No..

Lets find her and throw rocks at her!!!


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

what an ass wipe. how would she like to be thrown into a river as a baby? this is disgusting.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 8, 2010)

Just an update on this...

For anyone that didn't know, 5 of the 6 puppies were apparently saved by an old lady, but it now turns out that is false:
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/7957415/elderly-woman-didnt-save-puppies-from-river-villagers

The article states:


> Photographs published on Monday show Pavlovic holding a litter of puppies in her arms - but the animals are brown and black while the ones in the video are black and white.





> "The old lady is next door neighbour of the girl's family ... [my source said] they made a deal to make up that rescue story to 'save' the girl," Vujadinovic said.
> 
> Vujadinovic said she found her source by calling bars and other villagers in the area until she found someone who would talk to her.
> 
> ...



It's a shame that the girl lives in Bosnia really, considering what the laws of the country are:


> Vujadinovic said locals were protective of the girl and did not understand the media attention because they live in a region where stray cats and dogs are regularly killed.
> 
> "On many internet pages you find lot of comments like, 'what is all that fuss about a few dogs?'," Vujadinovic said.
> 
> ...


----------



## kalinn (Sep 8, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> what an ass wipe. how would she like to be thrown into a river as a baby? this is disgusting.


Aw David dissapointed me.. 
I was waiting for him to say something like "This video is terrible quality! And the sound sucks!"


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 8, 2010)

There is another one of a chinesse girl killing a little cat:

http://catsruletheworld-meow.xanga.com/676240343/the-kitten-torturing-woman-/


I didnt find the video on facebook, lost it :/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 8, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> There is another one of a chinesse girl killing a little cat:
> 
> http://catsruletheworld-meow.xanga.com/676240343/the-kitten-torturing-woman-/
> 
> ...


CANNOT UNSEE! 

DO NOT *censored.3.0*ING LOOK! CRYSTAL CLEAR IMAGES DO NOT LOOK!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ? Oh yeah don't look if you have a light hearth ....


----------



## ANDREW RYAN (Sep 8, 2010)

I shudder at what kind of sadist finds this enjoyable..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 8, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 : |


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I say wrong xD ?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 8, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was just the wort thing I've ever seen in my entire life, Blue waffle look much more appealing to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> There is another one of a chinesse girl killing a little cat:
> 
> http://catsruletheworld-meow.xanga.com/676240343/the-kitten-torturing-woman-/
> 
> ...


Oh my *censored.3.0*ing god. WHY did you post that?


----------



## Nic (Sep 8, 2010)

Our world is full of idiots.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 8, 2010)

cuth13 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because that was recently showed on facebook ? I partipated in the topic :O


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your talking about the video right ? Oh well yeah its horrible :/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 8, 2010)

cuth13 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worst thing you ever saw right? 

Pictures r enuff bro.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> cuth13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's *censored.3.0*ing sick and disturbing. You might as well post porn.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> cuth13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is. I can't even describe how I feel about that.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 8, 2010)

cuth13 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol why not ! But I don't think you need some, you have plenty for you


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> There is another one of a chinesse girl killing a little cat:
> 
> http://catsruletheworld-meow.xanga.com/676240343/the-kitten-torturing-woman-/
> 
> ...


this is what i was referring to a few posts  *pages* ago.

pretty old now, but still very *censored.3.0*ed up.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 8, 2010)

cuth13 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just went on fb just a quick glance on my news feed the words Kitten and eye just bolded themselves.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2010)

Lets Chop Off Her Head And Throw That Into A River


----------



## kalinn (Sep 8, 2010)

cuth13 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolo what?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 8, 2010)

NastyMike92 said:
			
		

> Lets Chop Off Her Head And Throw That Into A River


Okay Go To The Remote Island Of AUKBYASGHNZQERUKLHMX71GWERBVG WERABH To Find Her.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> NastyMike92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the girl lives in Austria... or somewhere in that region ?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2010)

She is still there because she wouldn't go anywere else she wouldn't able to get too far she must still be around the area were she threw the puppies


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love this, I'm confused to whihc animal abuser were talking about theres so many! : D


/sarcaaaaaasm.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 8, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bosnia.. Did you not read the article posted on page 16? xD


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 9, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah... I didn't even know their was one >.<

Anyway thanks


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

why does this thread even exist anymore?


----------

